

Ask PG: When is the application for startup school 2012 going to open? - csmeder


======
pg
Within a couple of days.

~~~
csmeder
FYI, I had a follow up question, but ended up deciding it was best to email
you personally, I hope my email finds you well. Thanks again for everything!

